# BEAUTIFUL mosaic pigeon!!!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

incredible! anyone have anymore picture of mosaic pigeons? or know about them?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a lovely bird! The markings make it even more so!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Terri, I have seen 5 Live ones in my lifetime & they have all been Racing Homers, but never had one of my own. They are so Rare.... Great Pic. Thanks for sharing as that is a Real Mosaic...... Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What A Beautiful Pij! :d


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JEDDS had a gorgeous one on the cover of their 2002 catalog .. here's an old thread with the link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=2508

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have never seen a pigeon such as this one. It is beautiful!

Feather


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I love the patterns on its wings, so pretty


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a stunning picture. I've never seen anything like it - almost like two separate birds have been spliced together. Thank you.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It's so very beautiful!
The markings are really neat.
-hilly


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

One of my figurita hens is a mosaic. The theory is: one egg fertilized by semen from 2 cock birds produces mosaic, if egg does develop, hatch, surive. Very rare. Beauty's picture is on www.slobberknockerlofts.com site somewhere.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for posting the pic and all who contributed to this thread.

What a gorgeous bird!

I will flag this thread for future reference, as this topic has been asked about before.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gorgeous bird!!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> One of my figurita hens is a mosaic. The theory is: one egg fertilized by semen from 2 cock birds produces mosaic, if egg does develop, hatch, surive. Very rare. Beauty's picture is on www.slobberknockerlofts.com site somewhere.
> Daryl


Here is the link to the page. Weird looking but pretty just the same......


http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/mosaic/


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Know that this is not _exactly_ what we've been talking about regarding mosaic pigeons but.....

I found this while "googling" hoping to find some info or images and thought it was very pretty.


----------

